# HE KEPT JUMPING ON ME.... lol!!!



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

*SO I TOLD HIM TO "GET DOWN!!!"










THIS IS HOW HE GETS DOWN ... STANKY LEEEEEEEEG!!! LMAO!










HAPPY HOLIDAYS GUYS! BE SAFE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME.

<LOVE YOUR DOGGIES!>*​


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

LMAO He gettin down.How old are they now?They are the shizzle


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Aw man Massstttaaaa! So freakin cute! I wubs them!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG , ok im tired of you showing off my pup to everyone , time to ship him please. lol Ill put you on blast .I paid masta a big deposit in monopoly money , n He hasnt shipped my dog yet .... so wrong Masta.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

great looking pups! how are they bred?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are some of the cutest little Bullies eva!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww cutite lil guys, love th stanky leg


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

LMAO!! love it!!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

They are soooooo cute.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> LMAO He gettin down.How old are they now?They are the shizzle


Thank you! They are 5 wks old right now.


pitbullmamanatl said:


> Aw man Massstttaaaa! So freakin cute! I wubs them!


Thank you!


angelbaby said:


> OMG , ok im tired of you showing off my pup to everyone , time to ship him please. lol Ill put you on blast .I paid masta a big deposit in monopoly money , n He hasnt shipped my dog yet .... so wrong Masta.


LMAO!!! u know the deal already! lol


Nizmo said:


> great looking pups! how are they bred?


Thank you! here is the pedigree SpikeLee - MASTERPIECE BULLIES


American_Pit13 said:


> Those are some of the cutest little Bullies eva!


Thank you so much!


apbtmom76 said:


> awww cutite lil guys, love th stanky leg


Thank you! LMAO!


LadyRampage said:


> LMAO!! love it!!


Thank you!


PerfectPit said:


> They are soooooo cute.


Thank you!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwww they are such adorable little guys. That first pic is too funny. He looks like he's gunna put the smack down on someone


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Man those pups are freaking cute!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok ok dang it he dances better than me... This isn't right!!!

Love the pics always love the puppies... Give them love from me....


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, will do Sarge n Nikita!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome little pups!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

hahaha 2 funny..the stanky leg


----------

